# نجوم هائمة فى قتام الظلام - شكرا كمال زاخر



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

لولا الظلام ما كان النور ولولا العطش ما كان الارتواء ..
 ولولا الأشواك ما كانت الزهور ..
ولولا الليل الطويل ما كان الفجر الجميل ..
 ولولا كمال زاخر و هاني لبيب ما تم حرمان جورج حبيب بباوى 
لكل هذه الأسباب اشكروا معي كمال زاخر ..
 أما وقد انتهت أزمة جورج حبيب بباوى برفض شعبي وكنسي ووطني ..
وانتهت الزوبعة بحرمانه من شركة الكنيسة ..
كرد فعل عادى جدا ومتوقع لتطاوله ليس على قداسة البابا شنودة وبعض الأساقفة كما يروج البعض .. 
ولكن لتعدية بالهرطقة على عقيدة الكنيسة التي هي قدس أقداس الرب وسره المكتوم منذ ابد الدهور .. وافتراءه على الإيمان
 فمنذ سنوات وجورج يتطاول على الكنيسة وقياداتها ولم يتم حرمانه إلا عندما أنكر صحيح العقيدة ولأنه لا يوجد في المسيحية تكفير فقد تم حرمانه من شركة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية .. وليس إيمانه المسيحي ..


25 فبراير 2007



 ونقول ذلك منعا للخلط المتعمد ..
ولنا في كمال زاخر وهاني لبيب مثال ..
 فهما يتطاولان على الكنيسة وقياداتها .. 
ويطالب كمال زاخر بمحاكمة البابا أمام مجمع عالمي ..
 ويخرج علينا ليقول أن الكنيسة تحكم من المماليك .
.ويدعى إن ماكس ميشيل معاه ورق يثبت إنه بطرك ..
 ثم يبشر ببدعة جورج حبيب ومع ذلك لم يتم حرمانه ..

 ليس لان الكنيسة ضعيفة ولا تقدر عليه ..
 ولكن لان هناك قوانين منظمة وأسباب للحرمان وطولة بال وباب مفتوح دوما ..
 وكمال من الذكاء انه حتى الآن لم يجاهر بإيمانه الحقيقي ولكنه يجيد أصول اللعبة .. يخطط ويرتب ويدع غيره يحرز الهدف .. 
ولكن كما انه لا توجد جريمة كاملة ..
 فغالبا الهدف لا يصيب ولا حتى يدوش فقط يكون مثل الحزام الناسف الذي يقتل حامله فقط 

.. ويظل كمال في الظل يخطط للضحية التالية وهلما جرا وان كنت أرى انه اقترب من منطقة خطر وان الحزام الناسف التف حول رقبته ..

قبل أن نبدأ اشكروا كمال زاخر كمان مرة ..

 1- جورج حبيب بباوى .. 

كان كامنا في غربته الاختيارية كافي خيره على هرطقته وساكت حتى لعب احد في دماغه انه حان الوقت ليعود .
.وللحق ليس كمال وحده ولكن هناك آخرون ربما يكون منهم أكرم رفعت حبيب ( مدير تحرير مجلة مدارس الأحد السابق ) واقتنع جورج إن الأقباط في مصر في انتظار إشارة البدء منه فقط لينقلبوا على كنيستهم 
و نقل كمال زاخر رسائله للصحافة السوداء في مصر .. 
ثم قنن ظهوره بورقة عمل محترمة جدا جدا في مؤتمر العلمانيين ثم كانت بدعة التأليه والتي بسببها حرم جورج .

.ألا يليق بنا ان نشكر كمال زاخر لأنه دفع جورج لطريق مسدود وعجل بحرمانه ..
 بدلا أن يصير بؤرة مزمنة في جسم الكنيسة ..
 جورج اللي كان ماشى جوا الحيط من خمسة وعشرين سنة وكان بيقول انه خرج من مصر مظلوم وتأتى أخباره كل فين وفين .. أتحرم في اقل من أسبوع .. بعد أن ساهم في ذلك كمال زاخر بنشر مقالاته وهاني لبيب بعرضها في روزا اليوسف الأسبوعية ( في مقال غير موقع ) ..

 شكرا بجد فمن كان يرى إن جورج مظلوم أدرك حقيقته ..
 ومن ظن إن الكنيسة تلفق له الاتهامات .. سمع من كنز جورج حبيب ما لا يليق بمدرس ابتدائي مش لاهوتي عظيم ( كما يروج أتباعه ) .. 
وبعد الحرمان خرج جورج يقول انه مثل المسيح له المجد في شيئان :
 أمه يهودية وان محاكمته تمت ظلم .. 
ارايتم كيف يقود العلم الكاذب صاحبه للهاوية .. وان بدعة التأليه تجعل من يؤمن بها إلها في عيني نفسه ..

 وعزفا على نفس اللحن كتب كمال زاخر في روزا اليومية ( منبره كما يقول ) مقالا كله إسقاط اسمه المسيح يصلب من جديد ..!!
وعلى حد علمي فالمجمع المقدس ليس مجمع اليهود وليس جورج حبيب هو مسيح هذا الزمان ..
 أشكركم لأنكم وفرتوا علينا مهمة كشفكم بما تكتبون وبما تقولون ..
اما لو كان جورج قد صلب فقد صلبه لرفاقه الذين زينوا له الجهر بهرطقاته وسلموه لذاته فسقط وكان سقوطه عظيما

 واقول له ما قاله قداسة البابا لماكس ميشيل (انا حزين عليك ) ..
اصبحت كنجمة هائمة فى قتام الظلام ..
 كسحابة لا تعط ماءا ..
وكسفينة بلا مستقر ..
 اصبحت توزع الاتهامات على الكل ..
فقدت صوابك .. 
مرة تقول اهانوا امى .
.ومرة تقول لم اكفر احد .. 
وانت قد كفرت الكنيسة كلها .. 
اراك جالسا وحيدا على جهاز اللاب توب تجوب فى المواقع وترسل الشتائم على كل ايميل لعلك تهدأ قليلا ..
 ولكنك لن تهدأ ..
ستظل تائها تبحث عن مستقر ولن تجد ..

 2- هاني لبيب المصلح الصغير ..

مش عارف ليه اشعر انه صبى عند كمال زاخر..
ودوما يزين شفتيه بابتسامة ذئبية ..
وعندما رأيته في مؤتمر العلمانيين شعرت انه مش عارف هو هنا ليه ..
وهذا واضح عليه وعلى كتاباته ..
وكانت مكأفاته على هجومه على الكنيسة هو عمود يومي لا يقرأه احد في روزا اليوسف اليومية .. 
وهاني كما تردد هو ناشر ملخص موضوع جورج ( تكفير قداسة البابا ) في روزا الأسبوعية دون توقيع .. 
هل هو مش شجاع كفاية ولا خايف من شيء ما ؟؟ 
وعندما ظهر في برنامج وجهة نظر على القناة الأولى مع الأنبا مرقس كان يرتدى قميص احمر دموي .. 
وبالتحليل النفسي أظن انه في عقله الباطن يريد إن يثبت انه شجاع ..
وكان حواره هجوما على الكنيسة ومجموعة أكاذيب لا مجال لذكرها فقد رددنا عليها فيما سبق .. 

المهم ظهر هاني لبيب ( المصلح الصغير ) على حقيقته ..
وفقد مكانته في الكنيسة القبطية فقد كان مشاركا في بعض ندواتها ومشاريعها الثقافية ..
 شكرا كمال زاخر على قطع عيش هاني لبيب..
وإظهار باطنه رغم ابتسامته الباهتة 
.واخيرا وفى العدد الاخير من مجلة روزا اليوسف الاسبوعية 
خرج علينا هانى بثوب جديد وقناع جديد وصرخ فى صفحة 27 من العدد ( ما اعرفوش يا باشا )
 وقال انا لا اعرف جورج ولا عمرى كلمته وكمان انا لاافهم حاجة ( ربما فى امور الكنيسة ) 
وقال ايضا انه ليس معنى ان جورج قدم ورقة جامدة فى مؤتمر العلمانيين الاول انه على علاقة به على الرغم من ان هانى سكرتير المؤتمر ..
 بجد كنت متضايق ..
لكن لما قريت كلام هانى لبيب ضحكت وقلت خير المصلحين وقعوا فى بعض ..

 3- أما الفائدة الكبرى فقد جاءت بعقد مؤتمر العلمانيين في نوفمبر الماضي في قاعة جمعية حقوقية في مصر الجديدة ..وكان كمال يحلم بعقده في قاعة بمبنى الأهرام وفشلت محاولاته بالطبع ..

وكان عقد المؤتمر فرصة ليظهر الحجم الحقيقي لمعارضي الكنيسة أصحاب الصوت العالي .
.كانوا بجد ( وقد كنت هناك ) لا يتعدوا أصابع اليد الواحدة ..
 ومنفصلين عن الواقع الكنسي ومشغولين بهموم شخصية ..
 وظن كل واحد منهم انه هيخلص تاره البايت في المؤتمر ده ..
 ولكن الذي حدث انه تم تسليط الضوء عليهم .. 
وانتم عارفين ماذا يصنع الضوء للظلام .. يكشفه طبعا .. 
وكانت تبعات المؤتمر أيضا سببا لتقديم الشكر لكمال زاخر .. 
الذي يردد إن الكنيسة لا تسمع ولا تقبل الرأي الأخر ..
 فبعد المؤتمر قابلهم الأنبا موسى وخرجوا يهاجموه ..
 وبذلك عرف الرأي العام إن الموضوع ضوضاء وشهرة وحب ظهور وأكاذيب متتابعة والاهم والمنسي إن وراء كل ذلك فكر غريب ..
ولدى اقتناع تام إن كمال زاخر كاثوليكي الهوى ( وان مستعد أن ابرهن ذلك مع كل الاحترام لإخوتنا الكاثوليك ) ..
كان المؤتمر فرصة إذن أن يظهر المصلحيين الجدد على حقيقتهم .. 
مع اعتذارنا لكلمة إصلاح التي تم ظلمها رغم أنها كلمة حلوة ..

 4- الأب باسيليوس المقارى وكان يكتب حتى 2001 في مدراس الأحد وأصدر عدد من الكتب في التدبير الكنسي وشارك مع كمال في المؤتمر بورقة هابطة هاجمت الكنيسة وإيمانها .. 

وعندما قامت الدنيا وصل الأمر لنيافة الأنبا ميخائيل شيخ المطارنة ورئيس دير أبو مقار ..
الذي أصدر قراره بعودة أبونا باسيليوس إلى قلايته ومنعه من العمل في مجلة مرقس و اصدارات دير أبو مقار ..
 طيب نشكر كمال ولا لا ..

 فقد كان أبونا باسيليوس سيتم التحقيق معه عام 2001 لانحراف بعض أفكاره .
.وتم إيقاف الأمر والاكتفاء بالرد اللاهوتي عليه .. 
وجاء كمال وقدم للكنيسة الفرصة الذهبية لتنفض عن ثوبها ما علق به من أتربة الراهب المذكور ..

 5 - أكرم رفعت حبيب

 هو المدير السابق لمجلة مدارس الأحد وتم فصله بعد مشاركته في مؤتمر العلمانيين .
كان أكرم يبث أفكاره على استحياء في مجلة مدارس الأحد .. 
تلك التي كانت صوت المعارضة في الكنيسة خاصة وقت حرمان دانيال البراموسى ( الذي هو ابن خالة أكرم رفعت ) واستكتبت المجلة الأقلام المعارضة ( ما بين 1991 -1994 ) ولذلك قصة طويلة ..
وعندما تخلت المجلة عن المعارضة ماتت ولم تعد توزع جيدا ..
 ولكن ظل جنين المعارضة داخلها ..
 وكان أكرم يبقى على شعرة بينه وبين الكنيسة حتى اشترك في مؤتمر كمال زاخر وكان أن أقيل من منصبه ..

 ونوجه شكرنا أيضا لكمال زاخر على دوره الهام في كشف المستور وقطع الشعرة المشدودة منذ نحو خمسة عشر عام ويزيد ..
معلومة يقول أكرم عن جورج حبيب بباوى انه من أعظم لاهوتي العالم ويقول أيضا بالحرف طوبى لك يا جورج .. 

 6- روز اليوسف ( الجريدة والمجلة ) كانت تحظى ببعض الاحترام حتى جاء كمال زاخر ونسف ذلك الاحترام فقد تحولت على يديه إلى منشور للهجوم على الكنيسة واليكم هذه الحكاية :

 توجد صفحة أسبوعية فى جريدة روزاليوسف اسمها قساوسة ورهبان وهى في واقعها صفحة للمعارضة الكنسية والهجوم المستمر على الكنيسة القبطية في الوقت الذي تمدح فيه الطوائف المسيحية الأخرى
 وحدث أن قام محرر الصفحة وهو روبير الفارس بنشر موضوع عن الوجه الحقيقي للأنبا بيشوى وقدمه بصورته الحقيقية من جوانب روحية وإنسانية ولما قرأ كمال زاخر ذلك جات له الحالة وكتب مقالا عنوانه ( ذهب المعز وسيفه ) في اتهام للمحرر الشاب انه حاجة من أتنين : مرتشي أو تم تهديده وتم عقاب المحرر بنزع اسمه من فوق الصفحة التي يشرف عليها لعدة أسابيع وتم ترضية كمال بنشر عدد لا ينتهي من مقالات الهجوم السافر على الأنبا بيشوى .
وبعدين يقولوا صحافة حرة وبتاع ..

 وذكرنا إن كمال استكتب جورج في روزا اليومية التي لا تصدر دون مقالة تهاجم الكنيسة وتجمع بين كتابها كل معارضي الكنيسة ( مدحت بشاى , جمال اسعد , سليمان شفيق , عاطف بشاى , نبيل المقدس , هاني لبيب , وآخرون في السكة ) 

شكرا كمال لأنك أسأت للصحيفة التي تكتب فيها وجردتها من ملابس الستر ..
 وورقة التوت التي كانت تتحلى بها وهى المصداقية المزيفة .
.وكشفت عن توجهاتها الحقيقية نحو الأقباط ..
 ومرة أخرى .. لولا الظلام ما كان النور ولولا العطش ما كان الارتواء .. 
ولولا الأشواك ما كانت الزهور ..
ولولا الليل الطويل ما كان الفجر الجميل ..

 ولولا كمال زاخر ما كان كل ذلك .. 
اخوتى اشكروا معي كمال زاخر .. 

اما قداسة البابا شنودة – الطبيب الذى وهبه الله لارض مصر – فنصلى ليديم الله كهنوته ..ويحفظه لنا .. 
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

*في الممنوع وجورج بباوي*

في مقال للاستاذ مجدي مهني في جريدة المصري اليوم راح يهاجم الكنيسه والبابا شنوده بخصوص حرم جورج بباوي وذلك يوم الجمعه الموافق 23 فبراير

ولي تعليق بسيط بخصوص ما نشر في جريدة المصري اليوم عدد يوم الجمعه الموافق بخصوص قرار المجمع المقدس بحرمان جورج بباوي ’

فقد جاء المقال ملئ بالمغالطات وبعيد كل البعد عن استخدام الأسلوب الموضوعي في البحث عن الحقيقة ونشر الحقائق كاملة وليست من وجهة نظر الكاتب والتي هي بها الكثير من الهجوم نحو الكنيسة والبابا ولا نعرف سببه عل الإطلاق ,
وبالطبع نحن نحترم رأي الأستاذ مجدي في إي أمر أخر خارج ما يخص كنيستنا القبطية وقراراته في نواحي ايمانيه وعقائدية لا علاقة بالكاتب بها بل ليس لدي الكاتب الدراية الكافية فيها كما اعترف هو شخصيا بذلك 
ومع اعترافه بهذا لا أجد مبرر إن يقول ما قال في الوقت الذي يجهل في كثير من الحقائق في هذا الأمر وأيضا الكثير من الأمور الخاصه بالمسيحيه والقوانين الكنيسه , 
24 فبراير 2007


وبقراءه مقال في الممنوع نري انها تنتهج نفس اسلوب كثير من الصحف التي تتخذ اسلوب الهجوم علي الكنيسه مادة دسمه لها دون موضوعيه او دون حياد في نشر تلك المواضيع .

ولنرجع الي بعض ما نشر في المقال المذكور لندرك تليك الحقائق ,

وكنت اتمني من الاستاذ مجدي قبل الخوض في هذا الموضوع والكتابه عن جورج بباوي والدفاع عنه كان يلم علي الاقل بماهية الخلاف وسببه وهل هو خلاف حول شخص قداسة البابا كما ادعي ام انه خلاف في امور تخص الايمان المسيحي والعقيده الارثوذكسيه وانا متاكد بانه لو كان ملم بكل نواحي الموضوع ما كان نشر ما نشره وقال ما قاله في مقالته هذه , ولنرجع الي ما قاله الاستاذ مجدي في هذه المقال 

 يقول الاستاذ مجدي :
عضوية الكنيسة.. يجب أن تكون كالجنسية لا تسقط عن المصري القبطي مهما كانت الأسباب.. وانتقاد رأس الكنيسة قداسة البابا شنودة.. لا يعني هدم الكنيسة وهرطقة وخروجاً عن الملة.. يستدعي الحرمان والفصل من الكنيسة ثم يقول ايضا 

إنني لا أتدخل في الشأن الكنسي.. ولا أرغب في ذلك.. لكنني أعلق علي شأن عام.. هو حرمان مصري من كنيسته، أو من إسلامه، أو من عضوية النقابة التي ينتمي إليها أو من جنسيته.

انتقاد البابا شنودة ليس انتقاداً للكنيسة.. والهجوم عليه ليس هدماً لها.. إلا إذا اعتبر قداسة البابا، واعتبر أعضاء المجمع المقدس معه، أن البابا هو الكنيسة.. وأن الكنيسة هي البابا.. كما كان ينادي لويس الرابع عشر: أنا فرنسا.. وفرنسا أنا.
وهنا لنا رد علي ما قاله الاستاذ مجدي 

اولا حول ان العضويه الكنيسه كالجنسيه لا تسقط ونحن نقول له  :
ونحن نقول لك اولا جورج بباوي لم يكن عضوا في الكنيسه القبطيه فقد قطع نفسه عن الكنيسه القبطيه وانضم عام 1989 الي الكنيسه الروسيه ثم الي الكنيسه الانجليكانيه في انجلترا وبدء في تدريس اللاهوت هناك ولدي الكنيسه القبطيه ما يثبت انضمامه الي الكنيسه الانجليكانيه بالوثائق والمستندات التي تم نشرها في مجلة الكرازة في نفس العام مع إعلان بانضمامه الي الكنيسه الانجليكانيه اذن بهذا الانضمام قد قطع جورج بباوي نفسه من الكنيسه القبطيه ,

ايضا تقول سيادتك ان العضويه الكنيسه يجب ان تكون كالجنسيه لا تسقط عن المصري مهما كانت الاسباب ولكن هل فعلا الجنسيه لا تسقط مهما كانت الاسباب بالطبع لا ففي حالة خيانة المواطن لوطنه تسقط عنه جنسيه هذا الوطن اذن هناك حالات تسقط فيها الجنسيه وليس كما ذكرت فالخيانه تسقط الجنسيه والانحراف في العقيده او الايمان يشابه الخيانه ايضا ويستوجب حرمانه ايضا ,

ثانيا الوضع بالنسبه للكنيسه يختلف عن عضويه النقابه او حتي الجنسية فالحياة المسيحية هي شركه وليست مجرد عضويه وان شذ وانحرف اي شخص عن هذه الشركة وجب قطعه وحرمانه حني لا يؤثر بفكره المنحرف والغريب علي باقي الجماعه وهذا تعليم الكتاب المقدس وقوانين الكنيسه كما يشهد التاريخ الكنسي , فالكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الاباء وتاريخ الكنيسه يؤكد لنا معاقبة كل منحرف عن الايمان السليم المسلم لنا بالحرم من شركة الكنيسه فالكتاب المقدس يقول 

 + و لكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما < محروما > ( غلا 1 : 8 )

 + كما سبقنا فقلنا اقول الان ايضا ان كان احد يبشركم بغير ما قبلتم فليكن اناثيما <محروما > ( غلا 1 : 9 )
كذلك يقول الكتاب ايضا 

+ ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام ( 2يو 1 : 10 )
اي قطع الشركه مع اي انسان ياتي بتعليم مخالف للتعليم الكنسي السليم .

كذلك يشهد التاريخ الكنسي بحرمان كل من ياتي بتعليم غريب عن ايماننا وعقيدتنا الارثوذكسيه مثل نسطور واريوس ومقدنيوس وغيرهم وكان يتم ذلك اما بمجمع محلي مثل ما حدث مع جورج بباوي ان كان الامر داخل الكنيسه المحليه وهو ما حدث مع جورج بباوي او مجمع مسكوني وذلك في حالة وصول البدعه او الهرطقه الي كنائس اخري وانتشارها في اماكن كثيره ,

اذن ما اتخذته الكنيسه مع جورج بباوي ليس بالامر الغريب عن الكنيسه او عن المسيحيه نفسها ولكن الغريب هو ان نجد من يدافعون عن جورج بباوي وهم لا يعلمون اخطاءه او تعاليمه او ما تنص تعاليم المسيحيه في معاقبة مثله.

ثانيا قال الاستاذ ان سبب الخلاف هو ان جورج بباوي انتقد البابا شنوده ويقول ان انتقاد البابا ليس انتقاد الكنيسه وكما قلنا يظهر عدم معرفة الكاتب لسبب ونوع الخلاف القائم بين الكنيسه وجورج بباوي وهو اعترف بذلك عندما قال 
لست مع الدكتور بباوي..
 ولست مع الانتقادات التي وجهها إلي قداستك..
 ولا أعرف خلفيات الخلاف بينه وبينك. 

ونحن نسال الكاتب كيف وانت لا تعرف خلفيات الموضوع تحكم انه خلاف بين البابا وبين جورج وان سبب حرمه هو ما وجهه للبابا من انتقادات ,

وانا كنت اتمني ان فعلا لا تتدخل في شأن كنسي لانه امر خاص بالأقباط وعقيدتهم وإيمانهم وبالطبع هناك الكثير من الأمور التي لا تعرفها في هذا الأمر لذلك حكمك في الأمور لن يكون ابدا دقيق وصائب ’وهذا ما كان واضح في ما نشرته بخصوص ان الأمر مجرد خلاف فقط بين جورج بباوي وانتقاده لقداسة البابا كما ذكرت فالامر ليس ابدا انتقاد وان رجعت لما نشره بباوي وما نشر عنه وعن ما قاله من أفكار غريبة وخاطئه في الايمان والعقيده ستدرك ان الامر ليس كما تتخيل و ستعرف ايضا  ان الخلاف مع بباوي ليس وليد اليوم ولكن  منذ ان كان يدرس في الاكليركيه في الثمانينات وهو  خلاف افي العقيده  حول ما كان يدرسه جورج بباوي في تلك الفتره سواء في افكار خاطئه خاصه بالعقيده او حول الشكوك الايمانيه التي كان يوجهها للطلبه وقد بدء منذ عام 1938 وتم ايقافه علي اثره من التدريس في اكليركيه القاهره لماده الاهوت  بسبب افكاره الخاطئه ثم بعد ذلك تم  ايقافه عن التدريس في اكليركيه طنطا ثم منعه قداسة البابا عن التدريس نهائيا في اي اكليريكه بعد نشره افكار ضد العقيده الارثوذكسيه ,

 ومن هنا يظهر ان الامر ليس خلاف مع قداسة البابا علي الإطلاق وللعلم من قام بوقفه عن التدريس في اكليركيه القاهره هو المتنيح الانبا اغريغوريس  اسقف البحث العلمي ومن اكليركية طنطا هوالانبا يؤنس اسقف الغريبه المتنيح ’ ومن هنا يظهر ان الخلاف مع جورج هو خلاف في العقيده والنواحي الايمانيه ومن اتخذ اولا القرار بمنعه من التدريس اساقفه غير قداسة البابا وهذا يثبت عكس ما تقوله ويدعيه جورج بباوي علي طول الخط .

ومن هنا يتضح لنا ان الهجوم لم يكن علي البابا كما تقول وانما هجوم علي العقيده والايمان السليم لكنيستنا ومن هنا تحركت الكنيسة واتخذت هذا الموقف ليس من اليوم بل من سنوات وجاء قرار الحرم هذا تاكيد لما اتخذته الكنيسة سابقا نتيجة أفعال وأفكار جورج فهو المسئول عما حدث وليست الكنيسة , كذلك نحن معك ان البابا ليس الكنيسة والهجوم علي البابا ليس هداما للكنيسه 

ولكن ايمان البابا هو نفس ايمان الكنيسه والهجوم علي ايمان البابا هو هجوم علي ايمان الكنيسه وبالتالي يصبح الامر مختلف تماما فعندما يهاجم شخص ايمان كنيستنا وجب علي الكنيسه اتخاذ اللازم  معه .

كذلك يتعجب الاستاذ مجدي من ان ال 66 اسقف لم يعارض بهم احد
 ونقول له كيف يعارض شخص في امر خاص بايمان الكنيسه هل هي جلسه مجلس الشعب او مناقشه في تعديل قانون نجد فيه المواقف والمعارض والصامت بالطبع لا فهذه أمور خاصة بالأيمان والعقيدة لا تكون فيها الآراء بالاغليبه بل بالإجماع وبالطبع يأتي الحكم بعد مناقشات وفحص لكل افكار المدعو عليه وهذا ما حدث مع جورج بباوي , اذن الاغلبيه هنا امر لا يزعج بل هو امر يؤكد لنا ان الجميع متفق علي ادنه افكار هذا الشخص وهذا يحسب للكنيسه وليس ضدها .

يقول الاستاذ مجدي ايضا في مقاله 
 وأكثر ما أزعجني إلي جانب صورة هذا المشهد هو التهديد الصادر عن أعضاء المجمع المقدس بفصل أي عضو في الكنيسة يختلف مع البابا شنودة ويخرج عن التعاليم التي ينادي بها.. ويتبع تعاليم الأب متي المسكين.

ففي الحقيقه انك لم تتبع الدقه والامانه الصحفيه في ما نشرته فابدا لم يقل المجمع بفصل اي عضو يختلف مع البابا شنوده الثالث ويخرج عن التعاليم التي ينادي بها ويتبع تعاليم الاب متي المسيكين  فقررات المجمع لم تاتي بها اي فقره تقول مثل هذا الكلام ولنعود لقرار المجمع لنراه يقول الاتي 
انقر هنا لتري صوره البيان
http://copticwave.com/news14.htm

 ونظرا لأنه فصل نفسه بنفسه عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بانضمامه إلى الكنيسة الروسية ، ثم إلى الكنيسة الأنجليكانية بانجلترا ، فان كان ما يزال يعتبر نفسه قبطيا أرثوذكسيا ،
 فان المجمع المقدس يقرر فرزه وعزله من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بسبب انحرافاته اللاهوتية والعقائدية والطقسية ، ونشرها وتشويه فكر الآخرين بها ، واستمراره وتشبثه بأخطائه ، وتنقله بين المذاهب المتعددة ، وفرز وعزل كل من يؤمن بنفس أفكاره المنحرفة , وبالتالي لا يسمح له ولهم بالأشتراك في أي سر من أسرارها الكنسية ولا بالتعليم بصورة المتنوعة

ومن هنا يتضح ان قرار الحرم لانه قطع نفسه من شركة الكنيسه بانضمامه لكنائس اخري الي جانب نشره افكار منحرفه في الاهوت والعقيده والطقس وذلك من خلال ما كان يدرسه وايضاما نشره سواء في كتبه او في ما نشره علي الانترنت وبعض المجلات , اذن من ان اتيت سيادتك بان الخلاف مع البابا او تعاليم البابا لماذا لم تتبع الاسلوب الامين والدقيق في تتبع الحقيقه وتناقش الامر بحياد وامانه في نقل الاحداث والقرارات ايضا ,

ويكمل الاستاذ مجدي قائلا 
ولا أعرف خلفيات الخلاف بينه وبينك.. ولا أوجه التشابه بين أفكاره وأفكار الأب متي المسكين.. الذي يمثل النقيض لك في الكثير من الأفكار.

ان كنت لا تعرف فكيف تقول ان تعاليم الاب متي علي النقيض من افكار البابا فهل قرات كتابات الاب متي وكتابات البابا حتي تحكم بهذا الحكم ام قيل لك ذلك ماذا تعرف عن طبيعة تعاليم الاثنان حتي تحكم انها علي النقيض وهل هي امور ايمانيه او افكار شخصيه ,

واخيرا الامور الكنيسه ليست شان عام بل هي امر خاص بالاقباط فقط
 وليس من حق اي احد ان يتدخل في هذا الشئون التي تحكمها آيات الكتاب المقدس وقوانين الكنيسة ’كذلك ليس من حق إي إنسان ان يقول رايه في أمر لا يفقه به شئ ويجب قبل الخوض في اي موضوع الالمام الكامل بكل اطرافه وما يحمله وليس مجرد كتابة سطور غير محايده علي الاطلاق وغير أمينة ايضا , أيضا الاساءه لكنيستنا من خلال هذا المقال والحكم عليها بأنها تدار شؤون الكنيسة.. بطريقة ديكتاتورية.. لا وجود فيها للرأي الآخر.. والفكر المختلف.. 
هذا امور بعيده كل البعد عن الحقيقه 

فالكنيسه ليست ديكتاتوريه وخير دليل قرارات المجمع والتايد الشعبي لها كذلك 
هناك فرق بين الرأي الأخر والرأي الخطأ والفكر المختلف والفكر المنحرف خاصة في العقيدة فليس هناك رأي أخر في امور ايمانيه او فكر مختلف في ايمان مسلم وعقيده فواجب الكنيسه هي التصدي لكل فكر منحرف وخاطئ كعادتها دائما وهذا ما فعلته وستفعله دائما 

واخيرا اقول كلمه لكل كاتب صحفي يكتب في مثل هذه الامور
 نتمني نحن الاقباط ان تلقوا الضوء علي مشاكل الاقباط الحقيقه
 والتي يعاني منها الاقباط يوميا وهي كثيره ومعروفه للجميع بدلا من نشر مقالات تهاجم الكنيسه وسياسة الكنيسه وهي امور لا تخص الا الكنيسة والأقباط وحدهم
 نتمني فعلا ذلك 
وشكرا 
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

*واشنطن تعتزم بحث قضية المدون المسجون مع مصر*

25/02/2007  
واشنطن: عمر عبد الرازق وداليا عاصم.

انتقدت واشنطن صدور حكم بالسجن ضد محرر مدونات مصري على شبكة الانترنت. وقالت الخارجية الاميركية، إنها ستبحث الواقعة بالتفصيل مع الحكومة المصرية. وعبر تومي كاسي، المتحدث باسم الخارجية، عن قلقه «لادانة وسجن عبد الكريم نبيل سليمان لانه نشر رأياً».  وفي السياق نفسه قالت «لجنة حماية الصحافيين» ومقرها في نيويورك، «إن قمع الصحافة الناقدة في مصر اصبح يشمل الان شبكة الانترنت». وقال جول سيمون «الحكم باربع سنوات سجناً ضد عبد الكريم سليمان، أمر معيب ويجب اطلاق سراحه فوراً». ورداً على اسئلة المراسلين قال كاسي، إن تقرير الخارجية الاميركية بشأن حقوق الانسان، الذي نشر في وقت سابق، تطرق الى قضية سليمان (22 سنة)، مشيراً الى ان واشنطن بحثت الامر بصورة عامة مع الحكومة المصرية

وكان عبد الكريم سليمان واسمه الكامل هو عبد الكريم نبيل سليمان عبد المجيد، قد اعتقل في مطلع نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) من العام الماضي. من جهة اخرى قالت وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية، ان الارتباك بدا واضحا على المتحدث الاميركي، عندما طرح عليه سؤال عن تصريحات إمام مسجد ميلانو السابق، المصري اسامة مصطفى حسن، الذي اكد مجددا اول من امس اتهاماته للسلطات المصرية باخضاعه للتعذيب، بعدما سلمته السلطات الاميركية في اطار برنامجها لمكافحة الارهاب. 

وقال «لا املك اي معلومات لتأكيد او دحض اي من تصريحاته حول معاملته خلال توقيفه في مصر». 

واكد كاسي مجددا، «قلنا مرارا اننا لا ننقل معتقلين من دولة الى اخرى ليتم استجوابهم تحت التعذيب، وليس لدي ما اقوله بشأن هذه الحالة الفردية». 

وفي القاهرة أعرب وزير الخارجية المصري أحمد أبو الغيط عن استهجان واستياء مصر الشديدين من ردود أفعال منظمات حقوقية ومنظمات مدنية خارج البلاد على صدور حكم قضائي أصدرته محكمة مصرية بالإسكندرية، شمال البلاد، بالسجن أربع سنوات لمدون مصري يدعى عبد الكريم نبيل سليمان، أساء في مدونته على شبكة الإنترنت للإسلام، وأهان رئيس الجمهورية. وقال أبو الغيط في تصريحات صحافية «ليس من حق أحد كائنا من كان أن يتدخل في عمل القضاء المصري أو أن يسمح لنفسه بأن يعلق على أحكامه»، مشددا على أن مصر دولة تعتز باستقلالها وبكرامة مؤسساتها وأنها لا تقبل أن يعتبر أي إنسان فى الخارج نفسه بمثابة وصي على المجتمع المصري. 

وقال أبو الغيط إن هؤلاء الذين يتمسحون بحرية التعبير يسعون لتوظيف قضايا داخلية في مصر لتحقيق أهداف سياسية، مؤكدا أن مصر لا ولن تقبل تحت أي ظرف من الظروف دروسا من أحد أو أي تدخل في شأن من شؤونها الداخلية. وأضاف «مصر دولة مؤسسات تعلو فيها سيادة القانون طبقا لدستورها»، مؤكدا أن المجتمع المصري يرفض رفضا تاما ويجرم أي ازدراء للأديان. وقال أبو الغيط في تصريحاته «إنني أتحدى أولئك الذين يتمسحون بحرية التعبير أن يعلقوا على أحكام صدرت في دولهم على أفراد لمجرد أنهم كانوا يمارسون حق التعبير عن رأيهم في مسائل تنظمها قوانين بلادهم». 

وكانت منظمة «هيومان رايتس ووتش» قد وجهت أول من أمس انتقادات حادة للحكومة المصرية، بسبب إدانة المدون سليمان، المعروف إعلاميا باسم «كريم عامر»، وقالت سارة ليا ويتسن، مديرة قسم الشرق الأوسط في المنظمة: «يُعد هذا الحُكم سابقة أولى مُروعة في دولة فتحت فيها المدوّنات نافذة لحرية التعبير»، وتابعت تقول إن «على الحكومة المصرية الحفاظ على التزاماتها بمساندة حرية التعبير والإفراج عن سليمان من دون إبطاء». 

ويبلغ عمر عبد الكريم نبيل سليمان 22 عاما وهو طالب سابق بدراسات الشريعة الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر، وتقدمت الجامعة بشكوى ضده، ومَثل أمام النيابة العامة في 7 نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) الماضي للرد على الاتهامات المتعلقة بكتابات له في مدوّنته ينتقد فيها الإسلام وسلطات الأزهر والرئيس حسني مبارك، وأمرت النيابة باحتجازه على ذمة التحقيق وجددت أمر الاحتجاز أربع مرات قبل بدء محاكمته في محكمة محرم بك بالإسكندرية في 25 يناير (كانون الثاني) الماضي.


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2007)

تحت اى ظرف من الظروف مكنش يصح ابد ا ان كمال زاخر وجورج بباوى يتعدوا حدود اللياقه فى الكلام مع ابونا فى برنامج الحقيقه على الملء يوم السبت اللى فات وغلط فى البابا شنوده والانبا بيشوى ده مش جمال اسعد ده فى منهم كتير ربنا يهديهم


----------



## BITAR (15 مارس 2007)

*اكرر للمره الثانيه كمال زاخر وجمال اتعس وجورج حبيب *
*ومكس ميشل وسابقا ابراهيم عبدالسيد *
*وموسى صبرى (000السلطة ) هؤلاء هم الوجه القبيح للكنيسه *
*وشكرا اثناسيوس*
*الرب يعوضك*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك 
الرب معك ويبارك تعب محبتك صلى لاجلى :yaka:


----------



## Bino (16 مارس 2007)

أخى الحبيب " أثناسيوس الرسولى "
أنا لا أؤمن بفكر هؤلاء الأشخاص تماماً ..... لكن دعنى أسألك : هل البابا معصوم من الخطأ ؟ هل قداسة البابا شنوده مسيا جديد ؟ حاشا لله أن نقول ذلك .....
أخى الحبيب كنيستنا الأورثوذكسيه لا تؤمن بعصمة بابا الاسكندريه مثل عصمة بابا روما فى الكنيسه الكاثوليكيه ..... فما المانع اذن من أن يطالب شخص بمناقشة البابا فى فكره ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك 
فى البداية نحن جميعا لا نؤمن بافكار هؤلاء ولكن اسمح لى فى هذة المشاركة 
القول اليقين فى مسألة جورج وكمال المسكين
أما كمال فهو كمال زاخر وأما جورج فهو جورج حبيب بباوى وهم مجهولون للعامة معرفون لبعض الخاصة  .. 
أما رأى عامة الشعب فيهما فلا اعتقد أنهم يحبوا سماعه ..

 فالبعض يصفهم بأعداء الكنيسة والبعض الآخر يقول أنهم شوكة في جنب المسيح وآخرون يقولون بثقة وكأنهم عالمين الخفايا أنهم عملاء الحكومة التي توفر لهم المنابر الإعلامية كمنغص للكنيسة وبطركها القوى .. وآخرون يقررون أنهم يسعون للشهرة والبريق الاعلامى وتصفية حسابات مع قيادات الكنيسة ..

 والحقيقة انى انا شخصيا ارفض كل هذه الأحكام المسبقة
والتي قد تكون ظالمة أو اقل من الواقع ولكن من حقنا  نحن كمسيحين 
أن نحلل ظاهرة كمال وجورج .. محور الإصلاح  المزعوم ..وبعدها احكم انت بنفسك 
كمال المسكين :

أما لماذا أطلق عليه مسكين فلأنه يرى في نفسه وكيل الأب متى المسكين بعد نياحته وحامى حمى مؤلفاته وتراثه رغم انه على حد علمي لم يكن مكتوب في وصية الأب الراحل اى ميراث للأستاذ كمال حتى يبشر بتعاليم متى المسكين والتي تختلف في قليل أو كثير عن تعاليم الكنيسة القبطية والتي اختلط فيها اللاهوت الشرقي بالغربي بالفكر الشخصي 
( راجع مذكرات الأب متى ) فأحدث لبس وأخطاء عديدة ليس مجال ذكرها هنا واتركها للمتخصصين ..

 وعلى حد علمي أيضا لم يكن بين كمال زاخر والأب الراحل جلسات لنقاش اللاهوت أو تأسيس مدرسة لاهوتية خاصة يكون مديرها كمال زاخر .. وكلنا نتذكر أن ماكس ميشيل أيضا خرج علينا وقتها ليعلن انه تلميذ نجيب في نفس المدرسة وانه أخر إعلان كنيسته لما بعد نياحة الأب متى حتى لا يحرجه ..
 ووقتها خرج علينا الدير بتكذيب لكل ذلك .. شيء محزن فعلا .. 

الأب متى الآن بين يدي المسيح .. وتلاميذه يقترعون على ثيابه ..التي هي واسعة جدا على اى احد منهم ..

ولكن هل هذه كل الأسباب للقب مسكين الذي أطلقه على كمال زاخر .. 
هناك أسبابا أخرى بالطبع منها انه مسكين لأنه مضروب بحب الإعلام .. 
ومسكين لأنه مريض بالشهرة .. وعفوا لو  كنت هذه المرة عنيفا في ردى .
 فقد سقطت الأقنعة .. ولم تعد ثياب الحملان تخفى أنياب الذئاب ..

وأخونا كمال 
مسكين لأنه يحارب طواحين الهواء ويدافع عن قضية خاسرة قبل أن يخوضها منذ أن قال السيد المسيح إن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على كنيسته ..
مسكين لأنه يحارب الكنيسة وقياداتها .. وستبقى الكنيسة ويذهب هو .. 
مسكين لأنه اعتقد  انه مصلح بجد .. والإصلاح لا يعرف الباطل .. ولا الكذب .. 

و تسألني هل أنت تتهمه بالكذب .. أقول لك حاشا ولكنني سأسوق لك بعض المواقف وأنت تحكم ..

قال كمال زاخر المسكين في روزاليوسف التي يسميها منبره الاعلامى ..
إن  لغم جورج حبيب اصطدم بسفينة البابا وانه لا بد من الحل السريع لما يتداول على النت ..
 ومن يقرأ ذلك يظن أن  الرجل يتشحتف على الكنيسة ..
 ولكن الذي لا يعرفه الكثيرون إن كمال زاخر هو مهندس ضجة جورج حبيب الذي يرسل الأوراق والرسائل لكمال زاخر ويتولى الأخير نشرها على قدر طاقته .. على الايميلات وفى منبره ( روزا ) وعن طريق صديقه الصدوق محمد الباز الصحفي في جريدة الفجر .. وبعض الصحفيين الشبان من المؤلفة قلوبهم ويتبناهم كمال..  
يفعل كل ذلك ويقول أنقذوا الكنيسة مما يحدث ..
 الم اقل لكم انه مسكين ..

 وموضوع جورج الأخير تم نشره على إحدى جروبات الياهو في الانترنت ومنها رأسا لكمال زاخر وانتم عارفين الباقي ..
وأتذكر انه قبل لقاء العلمانيين الأول الذي عقد يوم الثلاثاء 14-11-2006 خرجت علينا جريدة الفجر قبلها بيومين بصفحة كاملة نشر بها ثلاث رسائل شتيمة طحن في الكنيسة القبطية من عمنا جورج حبيب بباوى مع نشر صورة ضوئية لبعضها أما كيف وصلت للجريدة فعن طريق كمال زاخر الذي وصلته الرسائل و بدوره أرسلها لصديقه محمد الباز الذي لم يتوان في نشره !

 .. وقتها كلمت كمال زاخر وقلت : يا راجل بقى دا كلام .. إصلاح إيه ونهضة إيه ..
رسايل خاصة ليك من جورج تنشرها كدة وفى التوقيت ده ( قبل المؤتمر ).. والحقيقة لم يحر كمال جواب ربما لأنه لا يملك وربما لأنه مسكين ..
وفى نفس لقاء العلمانيين بشر كمال زاخر أن صفقته مع روزا اليوسف اليومية بخصوص جورج حبيب قد اكتملت وانه جورج سيكتب في روزا اليومية بعد اللقاء وهو ما حدث ونشر عدة مقالات سنعود لمحتواها بعد قليل ولاقت المقالات استحسان ماكس ميشيل الذي نوى طبعها على نفقته في كتاب ويقال إن جورج انذره أن لا يفعل ذلك عملا بالمبدأ  القائل بيدي لا بيد ماكس ..
 واهي كلها ادوار في المسرحية ..

الاتصال لا ينقطع إذا بين كمال وجورج ويخرج علينا كمال ويقول وأنا مالي .. يرسل كمال للصحف والمهتمين بالشأن القبطي مقالات جورج وكتاباته ثم يدعى  إن الحاجات دي وصلته كما وصلت للآخرين .. رحمتك يارب ..

يقول في كواليس المؤتمر إن الراهب المقارى الذي شارك هو باسيليوس المقارى وعندما تهيج الدنيا يتراجع ويقول ليس باسيليوس .. يتبنى نشر فكر جورج حبيب ثم يقول الكلام ده منتشر على النت ووصلني مع اللي وصلهم .. 
ينشر في روزا اليومية مقتطفات من رد جورج على كتاب قداسة البابا ( تأليه الإنسان ) ويختار أصعب الفقرات وأقساها
 وبعدين يولول على الكنيسة ويقول دا رأى غيري على اعتبار إن ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر ..

 اعتقد إن هناك تارا بايتا بينه وبين الكنيسة ..
 يقال انه زمان تم رفض ترشيحه للكهنوت على كنيسة مار جرجس القللى ..وهو بنفسه حكى قصته مع كرسي المجلس الملي وفشله في الفوز به ..
 اعتقد إن هنالك عدواة حقيقة مع الكنيسة وقياداتها .. فهو لا يكل من مهاجمتها في الوقت الذي فتحت فيه الكنيسة ذراعاها له .. 
هو ورفاقه رغم كل شيء ..
 وكان ذلك في لقاء الأنبا موسى بهم ..
 ولكنه خرج يلسن على الأب الأسقف وينشر الأكاذيب على قدر استطاعته ..

 كمال زاخر عاوز إيه ؟ ..
 لا احد يعلم ولا اظنه هو يعرف .. فقد انكشفت لعبة الإصلاح وانصرف المشجعون ..
 أما اللعيبة فهم لا يزيدون على أصابع اليد ومن الذين اعتزلوا من بدري ..
ويحاول كمال إن يوهم المجتمع القبطي إنهم بيجيبوا اجوان .. والحقيقة إن كل الكور بتخبط في العارضة.. وترتد لصدر ضاربها .. 

أما أسلوب اللعب فيذكرني بالمثل القائل ( شوبش يا حنا حط النقوط يا ميخائيل ) ..
وشوبش كلمة أصلها قبطي تعنى زيطة أو فرح ..
 وللمثل عدة معاني أهمها إن واحد يعمل زيطة ودوشة و ياخد التحية ولا ينقط بينما الذي ينقط من جيبه واحد تانى..
 ولو طبقنا هذا الكلام على موضوعنا هذا لوجدنا واحد زى جورج ( وغيره )  بينقط ويكتب ويتعب
وواحد زى كمال هو اللي يعمل الزيطة ويبان في الصورة..
 لكن أحب أقولهم إن المعازيم ..عفوا الناس واعية ولم تعد تغش من الزيطة والصوت العالي والكلام الفاضى .. 
وان الفرح انفض من زمان ..
 ولكي يلقى كمال زاخر بكرسي في الكلوب قال انه قرر تأسيس جمعية بأسم أقباط بلا حدود ومعه هاني لبيب وأكرم رفعت حبيب وكمال غبريال وآخرون

ونقول في ذلك الأمر ما يلي : أولا توجد مدونة على النت منذ أعوام بنفس الاسم وهى ( مدونة أقباط بلا حدود ) للكاتبة القبطية هالة المصري  ويبدو إن الاسامى قد خلصت ولا نعرف عن اى حدود يتكلم  كمال:
هل ستكون أقباط بلا حدود في شتيمة الكنيسة وقياداتها أم بلا حدود في الارتماء في حضن الغريب ..
أم بلا حدود في تغييب الوعي القبطي وشغله مع الرأي العام بقضايا وهمية ..
أم بلا حدود في الخداع لينجح في ضم بعض الأقباط السذج 
( صورة مشابهة لما فعله ماكس ميشيل للبحث عن شرعية مفقودة  ) ..

 وأتوقع أن يتم التأسيس دون عقبات بل وبتسهيلات وبذلك ينجح كمال زاخر في تقنيين الهجوم على الكنيسة ويخرج علينا كل يوم بخبر أو مؤتمر أو لقاء أومحاضرة .. وستضم المنظمة أقباط ومسلمين ولكنها ستناقش الشأن القبطي فقط  .
.يا حلاوة.. 
واعتقد أنها لن تناقش سوى الهجوم على الكنيسة فلم نرى صوتا لأستاذ كمال ..( لا اسكت الله له حسا ) في وقت الأزمات الطائفية وان تكلم فهو كالشريك المخالف ..

فالكنيسة مخطئة على طول الوقت مما زاد من شعبيته في الصحف الصفراء التي تتاجر بالآم الأقباط 
( تتذكرون مقالاته في الأخبار وقت أزمة وفاء قسطنطين) ..

ويقول دوما انه ليس له علاقة بأقباط المهجر ولكن الواقع غير ذلك فهو وثيق الصلة بمنظمة الاتحاد القبطي الامريكى  وهى منظمة مهجرية متطرفة رئيسها رفيق اسكندر ومعه موريس صادق ( في كل مجتمع يوجد الكويس والوحش ) وتكن عداء للكل : مصر وحكومتها وكنيستها وشعبها وتنادى بالحكم الذاتي للأقباط وجايبة لنا الكلام خصوصا مع طلبها عون إسرائيل وهى تحتفي احتفاء غير عادى بالأستاذ كمال وجورج حبيب يكفى!

  أن تزور موقع الاتحاد على شبكة الانترنت وأنت ترى العجب فمقالات المذكورين تحتل مقدمة الموقع مع تقديم صورة غير واقعية بالمرة لجماعة الإصلاحيين الجدد ( مش عارف مين القدامى ) وتحتفي في نفس الوقت بالأخ ماكس ميشيل وما يفعله في مصر  و
أول سؤال غير خبيث يكون ما هي علاقة كل هؤلاء ببعض .. 
معلش فهمي على قدي واتركالإجابة للجهابذة ..

وأخيرا تقمص كمال زاخر دور إمبراطور المسيحيين في العالم أو على اقل تقدير رئيس مجلس الكنائس العالمي ودعا لمجمع عالمي للفصل  في حاجة خطيرة جدا .. 
ألا وهى فكر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث معلم المسكونة وتوهمات جورج حبيب بباوى ..
 شفتوا المهزلة.. 

اعرف إن أمنية حياة كمال زاخر أن يتم حرمانه من الكنيسة عشان يلاقى موضوع يطبل فيه .. 
ويلجأ للقضاء والصراخ : حرموني .. حرموني .. عشان كلمة الحق ..
 ولكنني أرى انه قد فصل نفسه عن شركة الكنيسة باتهامه لرئاستها بالهرطقة ولابد من امتحان إيمانه
.. فلو خضع لإيمان الكنيسة فأهلا وسهلا وأما لو لم يخضع وهو المتوقع .. فالمقطم فيه متسع للجميع .. 
الموضوع مش هزار .. دا  الإيمان يا جماعة ..
 ليس فكر البابا فقط ولكنه إيمان عشرين مليون يتبعون الكنيسة .. ومئات الألوف من الشهداء والشهود والمعترفين والآباء ..
  انه اتهام لنا جميعا إننا زغنا وضللنا ..
 الإيمان القويم المصان بالدم وعلى آخر الزمن يجى كمال وجورج و يلعبوا فيه ..
 إن من حق الكنيسة الدفاع عن كينونتها وإيمانها ..
 وهناك أشياء لا يجوز فيه التأليف وإبداء الآراء والهوى .. ويا ريت الصحافة الصفرا تعرف ده من دلوقت ..



جورج بباوى 



جورج غير العائد من الكورة البعيدة 

ألا تشتاق ذات يوم لحلمك القديم ..
 ألا تتذكر أجنحتك المفقودة فتحزن .. 
أظن من حلق مرة لا ينسى القمم ..
 فلماذا الآن تحيا عند سفح الجبل ؟؟  ..

ليه كدة يا جورج ولن ننقب في تاريخه ونشأته اليهودية وتلقيه اللاهوت على يد ملحد ولا في سنين الغربة ولا في تركه الكنيسة القبطية ولا في ادعائه انه مازال أرثوذكسيا على مذهب القبط اليعاقبة .. 
ولا  اتهامه للأنبا بيشوى بكل البدع تقريبا وأخيرا قداسة البابا بكلام مرسل وشوية آيات من هنا وهناك وقال الأب الفلاني وعاد الأب العلانى يعنى هو حد فاهم حاجة وتعديه بالقول على أباء الكنيسة..

 والحقيقة كلما قرأت لجورج حبيب بباوى أو سمعت له شكرت الله على حكمة الكنيسة القبطية وقادتها وإفرازها ..
فمنذ وقت مبكر وعندما كان الفكر المنحرف مازال جنينا في عقل جورج بباوى تنبه البابا لذلك ومنعه من التعليم وهام بعدها أخونا جورج في بقاع الأرض والكورة البعيدة .. 
وبعد 25 سنة ظهر مرة أخرى ..
 لا نعرف لماذا ولا ليه . .
لم يظهر ليعود إلى بيت أبيه . . ذاكرا محبته الأولى ..
 بل عاد لينتقم من الأذرع المفتوحة والقلوب المتسعة ..
 واتلم على كمال زاخر ورفاقه وبدأت حملة تشويه الكنيسة ولا أجد اسما آخر ارق لوصف ما يفعلون ..
وبدأت الحرب من جانب جورج وعندما تجرأت الكنيسة للرد  والزود عن أولادها من انحراف الفكر قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد .. 
دول بيردوا على جورج شفتوا المصيبة .. 
وكان قلم جورج جاهزا وبترتيب من كمال زاخر نشر خمس حلقات في روز اليوسف اليومية فيها ملخص لورقته التي قدمها في مؤتمر العلمانيين الأول .. 
ولن أرد على ما كتبه لأنه كلام مرسل و تار بايت ونتاج تعليم غريب..
 وكان نيافة الأنبا بيشوى قد أذاع مقطعا لمحاضرة لجورج في الاكليريكية قبل إيقافه ..
 كان فيه جورج سليط اللسان جدا وعندها أيضا قالوا إن الشريط ملفق وهو ليس كذلك بالطبع
 وعندما قرأت لجورج مؤخرا أدركت إن الأنبا بيشوى ربما نزع من الشريط بعض التعديات والبذاءات
ويمكنكم العودة لمقالات جورج في روزا اليومية لتعرفوا قدر المأساة .
.وكم الحقد الذي يحمله في صدره للكنيسة  التي رضع منها الإيمان وخطا خطواته الأولى في حضنها مستندا على جدرانها ومرتكزا على أعمدتها .. 
وأقولها صراحة إن الفرد عندما لا يكون ثابتا في المسيح وله أهداف أخرى غير معلنه يسقط مثل ورق الشجر في الخريف ..
 وهل كذب الكتاب حينما قال إن العلم ينفخ ..
وماذا يفيد إن جورج حبيب يعرف عشر لغات ولا يعرف لغة الاحترام في حديثه ..
 وماذا لو سلم   جسده حتى يحترق وهو بعيد عن مذبح المحبة ..
ماذا لو سار في طرق الجلجثة لا ليحمل الصليب بل ليدين حامليه ؟ ..

 مشكله جورج هي مشكلة كل من زاد علمه وضعف روحه ..
ما  الذي دعاك يا جورج للعودة بعد كل هذه الأعوام .. هل عدت لتنتقم ؟؟ ..
 هل تريد فرض لاهوت خاص بك على الكنيسة القبطية كلها ؟؟
 ما هي مرجعيتك ؟ وما هو هدفك ؟ خاصة وانك انضممت فترة كبيرة للكنيسة الانجليكانية والآن وكما تقول تتبع الكنيسة الروسية ؟ يقول أب من الآباء وأنت أكيد تعرف أننا عندما نتكلم عن اللاهوت فإننا نجرحه .. فلماذا إذا جعلت اللاهوت المقدس موضوعا صحفيا .. ولماذا جعلت المسيح له المجد موضوعا في جريدة صفراء ..
لماذا تخبىء كنزك في بيت عدوك ..؟
وتلقى بقدسك على قارعة الطرق ؟؟ 
اتهمت قداسة البابا بالباطل وبالزور انه احل دم رهبان أبو مقار وهو ما لم يحدث ..
 فليس في الكنيسة تكفير ولا إهدار دم .. 
هل سألت رهبان الدير فيما قلت ..أبشرك إن الدير الذي كان الأب متى المسكين أبا له كل هذى الأعوام لا يؤمن بكل أفكار الأب الراحل وخاضع للرئاسة الكنسية ماعدا اثنين أو ثلاثة على أكثر تقدير ..؟ 
هل تعرف إن دعوتك لعدم ذكر البطرك في الصلوات صارت مجال سخرية لمن قرأها ؟ ..
 من أنت يا من تكيل للحقل تلك العيوب ..
 أنت جزء من الحقل وبعض ثمره.. 
لو صار الحقل عقيما فكيف تتوقع أنت أن تعطى ثمر ؟؟
 ولو هرب نوره بعيدا فلأن الظلام الذي فيك قاسيا جدا .. 

يا آخى لا ترتدي ثوب المصلح وتخبىء داخلك ذئب ..
 وهل تعلم أن الظلام الذي فيك لا يصمد ولو للحظة أمام حق المسيح والكنيسة ؟ 

وكلمة لك ولكمال زاخر وكل من يرى شبعه خارج دائرة الكنيسة ..
 ستشتهون يوما واحدا في كرم الرب ..وسيكون العريس قد جاء..
ستشتاقون للينابيع الحقة . .فلن تجدوا سوى الآبار المشققة التي لا تضبط ماءا .
. سيغلق الباب ولن تجدوا زيتا لمصابيحكم ..
اليوم تحلقون في آفاق الشهرة وغدا تسكنون السفوح ..
 لماذا لا تقرأون التاريخ ..ولماذا لا تزورون تل نسطور في اخميم والذي صار مقلب زبالة تاريخي ..
لماذا تشتهون الكورة البعيدة وطعامها..؟ 
عندما تذهبون لفراشكم كل مساءا بماذا تشعرون ؟؟ 
هل تخلعون القناع أم تراه قد التصق بالوجوه للأبد ؟

 لماذا ترتدون ثياب المصلحين وانتم ليسوا كذلك ؟ 
الآن ليس لك عين يا أستاذ كمال ويا عم الدكتور جورج أن تتكلما عن التكفير وتكميم الأفواه
فقد قلتما كل اللي في نفسكما وكفرتوا الكنيسة واللي فيها ..
 لا اعتقد أن احد منكما يستطيع أن يمسك قلما مرة أخرى ويتهمنا أننا نكفر الآخرين ..
 وأوعى حد فيكم يعمل مصلح تانى .

اخى الحبيب المبارك فى النهاية اقول المسرحية انتهت 
الرب معك ويبارك تعب محبتك 
صلى لاجل ضعفى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 مارس 2007)

عزيزى فى النهاية اريد رايك 
هل هؤلاء ارثوذكس اقباط ؟؟؟
ام هم اعداء للكنيسة وللايمان الارثوذكسى 
كثير من البدع و الهرطقات ظهرت و لكن سرعان ما تحللت امام حقيقة كنيستنا التي دائما تسرع في احتضان الخاطئ قبل المومن و تقوده في طريق التوبة. الكنيسة ظات صامدة تعلمنا الصبر و قوة الاحتمال و الانسان المتقي الرب دائما في تجارب و ضيقات لكي يتمجد اسم الرب و الرب قادر ان يحميها و ان يرفع عنا الاختبارات و ان يعطينا الصبر و قوة الاحتمال و نسال من الرب الاله ان يديم لنا حياة البابا و كل من في الكنيسة المدافعين عنها و عن 
ايماننا الارثوذكسي و صلوا كثيرا من اجل قادة الكنيسة ليعطيهم الرب الحكمة و القوة و من اجل كل الشعب المسيحي لتنقضي انقسامات الكنيسة 
وهناك جروب يدار للهجوم على الكنيسة بمختلف الصور والطرق وهم مجموعة لا يزيد عددها عن عدد أصابع اليد الواحدة او على الاقل النشيطين منهم هذا الموقع والجروب الذي هو منبر الدكتور جورج بباوى والأستاذ كمال والإخوة المصاحبين لهم الذين يحملون أسماء  والحق القبطي وهكذا وكلهم طبعا علماء فى اللاهوت ومفكرين والباقيين  جميعا - جهلة نائمين - وهؤلاء يتولون ايقاظ الشعب القبطى كله بتوضيح ان الكنيسة القبطية فاسدة وهرطقة ولاهوتها فاسد  الخ... وللاسف هذا الجروي يحمل اسم كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون 
وانا وغيرى كثيرين قد شاركنا فى عدة مشاركات للرد على هذا الجروب الله قادر ان يحفظ لنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وأن يحمينا من كل ما هو غريب عن عقيدتنا الأرثوذكسية السليمة وأن يحمى كنسيتنا القبطية الى الأبد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (16 مارس 2007)

الأنسان شرير من كنز قلبة الشرير يخرج الشر 
فأنة من فضلة القلب يتكلم فمة لو 6 : 45


لذلك نرفع قلوبنا بكل إيمان
من أجل أن يحافظ الرب على قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
وعلى شعب كنيستة المختارة
من من يحاولون أن يسيئوا الى الكنيسة وقداستة
والرب دائماً حارس لشعبة ولكنيستة
من كل تلك هذة الهرطقات
لذلك يجب ان نرفع قلوبنا
من اجل أن يتدخل الرب لحماية الكنيسة
وحماية رئيس شعبة المختار
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
وأن تكون الكنيسة صامدة تجاة مثل هذة الحروب
لا تتزعزع أبداً


----------



## BITAR (18 مارس 2007)

*العزيز اثناسيوس الرسول

ارجوا منك ابداء رايك فى الصفحات المتخصصة فى جريدة روز اليوسف اليوميه

المعنونه باسم قسوس ورهبان وهمهم الشاغل التهكم على نيافه الانبا بيشوى

واكون شاكر​*


----------



## BITAR (18 مارس 2007)

*معزره كاتبها الاوحد كمال موسى زاخر​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

اشكرك عزيزى بيتر ربنا معاك ويبارك تعب محبتك وانتظر منى الرد على هذا المقال صلى لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------

